# fishing line



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

what is your preferred line 

I realized while buying line yesterday i don't think i have bought anything but berkly trilene xl in decades 

when i go to re-spool i grab that cause i know it works 

most of my gear is light spinning rods with I normally run 6 pound test

and through a 1/8 or 1/4 oz jog and leach ,minnow or worm it's just how i catch fish


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

My catfish and walleye poles are with spiderwire ,I think it's 6-20 don't remember for sure. My lite tackle is 4 or 6 off "bass Pro". Don't know if they still put their name on it or not ' cause this stuff is 20 years old.And I keep 3 poles spooled with 10 or 12 for bass and that in between stuff. It's trylene.

Wade


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

Trilene XL is the best mono in my experience. I use 2 or 4 pound for panfish. 

Spider Wire is more sensitive and smaller diameter. I spool up 6 pound for walleyes.

For big northerns the Trilene XL in 20 pound test.

The price has tripled when I wasn't looking. Can't afford to put on fresh line every year.


----------



## big bucks ny (Mar 19, 2014)

Six lb suffix all the way I've landed a 15.2# brown on shore with it and it works great winter or summer. A little more but I won't touch trilene anymore.


----------



## coonripper (Jan 8, 2009)

Spiderwire fluorocarbon.. 6 lb., landed a 39.25 inch northern this summer on it with no leader. The stuff is great


----------



## rambotex (May 5, 2014)

I've used XL for many years. We are blessed with some great lakes in East Texas and I've never been disappointed.


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

Y'all are doing this thing wrong! You're supposed to be telling the old fishermans tale about the one that got away! LOL!


Wade


----------



## big bucks ny (Mar 19, 2014)

It got away on trilene


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

Trilene most of the time. On my carp rod, which is also my northern rod, salmon rod, I use spectra 15# power pro. It's a braided line, has the diameter of 4# test and is incredibly strong, more then what it's listed for. My other rods are strung with 4#, 6#, and 10#. The 4# is on a flyrod with a ultralight spinning reel duct taped to it. People look at it kind of strange but it's my "go to" rod.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I buy the cheapest 30# test stuff I can get. Has worked with the deer for years till this year. Maybe it was the two year old line, don't know.

 Al


----------



## rambotex (May 5, 2014)

alleyyooper said:


> I buy the cheapest 30# test stuff I can get. Has worked with the deer for years till this year. Maybe it was the two year old line, don't know.
> 
> Al


?:huh:


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I am also confused AL 

30 pound strung up so they don't see it run into it and stay out of your garden

Al you can't be but 30-40 minutes from some of the best Walleye fishing on lake Michigan

we are talking fishing line for fishing , i can go on amazon and hear how great cheap 20 pound line is for making crafts every review on that stuff is people making crafts , I was looking and thought wow 5 stars for 3 dollar for 900 yards of fishing line, then i read the reviews , all crafts no fish


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

The post didn't mention any thing except fishing line. Michigan Gardner May 2002 has a article about a fellow near me that raises prize winning hostas and uses Fishing line to protect them. 
The book Trowel and Error also mentions the Fish line to keep deer out of the garden.

To go walleye fishing on Lake Michigan takes several hours just to get to the lake. Saginaw bay is closer and the St. Clair river is even closer than that.
It is a good 6 hour drive to our deer camp on Big Bay De Noc which has some great fishing although the 30 mile drive to get on Little Bay De Noc some think is better. 

As Many walleye fisher men in Gladstone maybe more than deer hunters during Novembers fire arm deer season.

 Al


----------



## JawjaBoy (Jan 21, 2013)

Trilene XL on my spinning rigs, Trilene XT on most of my baitcasters and Trilene Big Game on my baitcasters that I use around trees, stumps, heavy grass or lily pads. I do have Cajun Red Cast on one just because I got a spool of it free and it works well. That said, I have used Trilene for 25+ years with no problems and don't see myself changing anytime soon.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

yes Al it did just say fishing line , I was for some reason thinking you lived by deer camp as you had a stand in your yard , my confusion 

I recalled you were by the bays from your hunting stories 




who uses the Trilene knot 

I started when i read it off the back of the box it is really what you might consider improved clinch knot although there is that also they are so close 

the trilene knot is a clinch knot with 2 wraps through the hook


----------



## rambotex (May 5, 2014)

I use the Palomar knot, it is the best in my opinion.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I use just about all Shakespeare fishing line except on a bait caster I use in the pads. That one has spider wire on it.

I even have a 5000 yd. spool of Shakespeare string trimmer line.

 Al


----------

